# Deputy Chief James Molloy



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

*Deputy Chief*
*James G. Molloy*
New York City Police Department, New York

End of Watch: Monday, January 30, 2017

*Bio & Incident Details*
*Age:* 55

*Tour:* 35 years

*Badge #* Not available

*Cause:* 9/11 related illness

*Incident Date:* 9/11/2001

*Weapon:* Aircraft; Passenger jet

*Offender:* 19 suicide attackers

· Leave a Reflection
· Add to My Heroes
· Update this memorial

Share this memorial:
   

Deputy Chief James Molloy died of brain cancer that he contracted as a result of inhaling toxic materials as he participated in the rescue and recovery efforts at the World Trade Center site following the terrorist attacks on September 11th, 2001.

On September 11, 2001 Deputy Chief Molloy was off-duty when he learned of the terrorist attack on the World Trade Center. He responded to the site and was in the last car to get through the Brooklyn Battery Tunnel before it was shut down.

Chief Molloy was assigned to the Ground Zero site for several months, taking part in and supervising the recovery and clean-up efforts.

Chief Molloy served with the New York City Police Department for 35-years in many assignments, including as the commander of the elite Emergency Service Unit and Detective Borough Queens.

Deputy Chief Molloy was a graduate of the 193rd Session of the FBI National Academy.

On the morning of September 11, 2001, seventy-two officers from a total of eight local, state, and federal agencies were killed when terrorist hijackers working for the al Qaeda terrorist network, headed by Osama bin Laden, crashed two of four hijacked planes into the World Trade Center towers in New York City. After the impact of the first plane, putting the safety of others before their own, law enforcement officers along with fire and EMS personnel, rushed to the burning Twin Towers of the World Trade Center to aid the victims and lead them to safety. Due to their quick actions, it is estimated that over 25,000 people were saved.

As the evacuation continued, the first tower unexpectedly collapsed due as a result of the intense fire caused by the impact. The second tower collapsed a short time later. 71 law enforcement officers, 343 members of the New York City Fire Department and over 2,800 civilians were killed at the World Trade Center site.

A third hijacked plane crashed into a field in rural Pennsylvania when the passengers attempted to re-take control of the plane. One law enforcement officer, who was a passenger on the plane, was killed in that crash.

The fourth hijacked plane was crashed into the Pentagon in Arlington, Virginia, killing almost 200 military and civilian personnel. No law enforcement officers were killed at the Pentagon.

The terrorist attacks resulted in the declaration of war against the Taliban regime, the illegal rulers of Afghanistan, and the al Qaeda terrorist network which also was based in Afghanistan.

On September 9, 2005, all of the public safety officers killed on September 11, 2001, were posthumously awarded the 9/11 Heroes Medal of Valor by President George W. Bush.

The contamination in the air at the World Trade Center site caused many rescue personnel to become extremely ill, and eventually led to the death of several rescue workers.

On May 1, 2011 members of the United States military conducted a raid on a compound in Abbottabad, Pakistan where Osama bin Laden was hiding. During the raid, they shot and killed bin Laden.

Please click here to visit the memorials of all of the law enforcement officers killed in this terrorist attack.










Please contact the following agency to send condolences or to obtain funeral arrangements:

Commissioner James P. O'Neill
New York City Police Department
1 Police Plaza 
Room 1320
New York, NY 10038

Phone: (646) 610-6700


----------



## Goose (Dec 1, 2004)

Rest in Peace Deputy Chief Molloy. Brain cancer is a horrible disease.


----------



## FTH (Sep 11, 2013)

RIP


----------



## Fuzzywuzzy (Aug 15, 2013)




----------



## BxDetSgt (Jun 1, 2012)

9/11 is still killing us. God Bless Chief.


----------



## Kilvinsky (Jan 15, 2007)

These are stories that will haunt us for many years to come. RIP, Deputy, you gave more than most and at the time, didn't even know it.


----------

